# Platte wird nicht mehr erkannt. Alles verloren?



## Der O (19. November 2005)

Hallo,

folgendes:

meine Backup Platte (Western Digital 120GB) wurde von heute auf morgen nicht mehr erkannt.

- BIOS erkennt nur ~8mb (wird wohl der cache sein)
- Windows erkennt sie gar nicht! (als Slave)

Frage:

Was kann ich da noch machen?

Wenn nicht mal das Bios die Platte richtig erkennt, ist doch alle Hoffnung vergebens, oder?

Da waren alle meine mp3s drauf  :-( 


Falls noch irgendjemand einen Tipp hat, bitte melden....


----------



## Dr Dau (20. November 2005)

Hallo!

Hast Du mal geprüft ob die Laufwerkskabel noch 100%ig sitzen (sowohl an den Laufwerken als auch am Controller)?
Mal die Laufwerkskabel getauscht (evtl. defekt?!).
Ggf. die HDD mal an einem anderen PC testen.
Wie gross ist denn die 1. HDD (die wo Windows drauf ist)?
Hast Du evtl. ein BIOS Update gemacht?
Steht die Erkennung für die HDD im BIOS auf AUTO?
Hast Du die HDD mal per HDD-Detection im BIOS eintragen lassen?
Hast Du die Parameter der HDD mal per Hand im BIOS eingetragen?
Was sagt das BIOS zur HDD wenn Du mal ALLE anderen Laufwerke abklemmst?
Hast Du mal versucht per z.b. Knoppix CD auf die HDD zuzugreifen?
Der Motor von der HDD läuft aber noch?

Fragen über Fragen. 
Aber wenn Du deinen mp3's hinterher jammerst, denke ich dass es in erster Linie darum geht die Daten zu retten.

Hmm, mehr fällt mir so jetzt auch nicht mehr ein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Der O (20. November 2005)

Hi,

danke schonmal für die Tipps!

Also ich hab die Platte schon in nem anderen Rechner gehabt, hat aber nicht viel gebracht.

Bei der Bios AutoDetection werden 8mb erkannt, mehr nicht.

Kann man die Daten von hand ins Bios eingeben, wusst ich gar nicht?!

Bios Update wurde nicht gemacht.

Kabel sind alle i.O. (an 2 Pcs getestet).

Der Motor läuft noch.

Ne Knoppix CD hab ich leider keine da.


was könnte ich sonst noch tun?


----------



## Dr Dau (20. November 2005)

Der O hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich hab die Platte schon in nem anderen Rechner gehabt, hat aber nicht viel gebracht.


Was genau heisst "nicht viel gebracht"?

Ja, man kann die Parameter von Hand eingeben.
Es könnte aber auch sein dass der eine oder andere Hersteller diese Option im BIOS "ausgeblendet" hat.
I.d.R. gibt es den Typ "User" oder die letzte Typ Nummer (ich meine 46 oder 47).
Früher MUSSTE man die Parameter von Hand eingeben..... da gab es noch keine Auto Erkennung..... und oft genug standen die Parameter nicht mal auf der HDD drauf. 

Und Du hast auch keine andere Linux Live CD?
Darin sehe ich eigentlich die letzte Chance.
Denn ohne Zugriff auf die HDD zu bekommen, würden dir wohl auch keine Datenrettungstools helfen können.

Man könnte es auch versuchen in dem man von einer identischen HDD die Platine nimmt, dass birgt aber das Risiko dass diese Platine sich ins Nimmerland verabschiedet..... weiss ja niemand was genau defekt ist.

Ansonsten, Datenrettungsfirma..... die Kosten dürften den "Wert" der mp3's aber wohl um einiges übersteigen..... es sei denn evtl. wenn es selbst erstellte Stücke sind, die noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## Der O (21. November 2005)

Hi,

also gestern haben nwir versucht über ein Linux system in die Platte reinzukommen.

Ohne Erfolg!

Ein Kumpel (der sichn doch recht gut auskennt) meinte, an der Platte könnte ein elekrtonischer defekt vorliegen, da die Platte ja ganz normal läuft, nur eben kein Zugriff möglich ist.

Er hat mir jetzt ne CD gebrannt, mit solchen Tools mit denen man irgendwie noch auf die Platte kommen könnte...

Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Meine Hoffnung schwindet aber!


----------



## Dr Dau (21. November 2005)

Nur was sollen die Tools erreichen, wenn kein System auf die HDD zugreifen kann?!

Ich gehe auch von einem elektronischem Defekt aus (Stichwort: Platine, s.o.).

Mir schwindet auch die Hoffnung. 

Eine Datenrettungfirma würde im schlimmsten Fall die HDD sogar zerlegen und jede Scheibe einzeln auslesen.
Ich habe sogar schon Berichte gesehen, wo selbst von verrosteten HDD's Daten gerettet wurden..... ich möchte für solche Aktion aber lieber nicht den Preis wissen.


----------



## zioProduct (21. November 2005)

Besonders könnte es üble Konzequenzen geben, für denn Fall, das du da auch "Illegale" mp3 drauf hast, sprich, die werden wohl kaum Datenretten, auf die man keine Rechte hat. Und ich gehe stark davon aus, das es keine legalen Mp3 sind, ansonsten hättest du ja die CD, und könntest se wieder neu auf Rechner schmeissen, auser du bist einer der für die Lieder bezahlt, dann wäre das auch wieder eine andere Sache, aber wie gesagt, ich denke für die Kosten der wiederherstellung, kannst du dir fast alle Cd's wieder kaufen 

mfg
ziop


----------



## Dr Dau (21. November 2005)

Naja, mp3 heisst nicht gleich zwangsweise illegal.
Ich kenne z.b. ein DJ der unter anderem auch für Plattenfirmen Lieder mixt..... die müsste er in solchem Fall also neu mixen.
Und dann macht er noch eigene Stücke..... die es nirgends zu kaufen gibt und auch nie geben wird..... so lockt man die Leute in die Disko. 
Ach ja, er schleppt jedes Wochenende sein PC mit in die Disko. 
Soooo gross sind externe HDD's dann doch nicht. 
Die Lieder kann er ja nicht auf dem PC der Disko speichern..... denn dann könnte die Disko sich eine "Sicherungskopie" ziehen und anschliessend zu ihm sagen "danke, das wars, kannst gehen".


----------



## zioProduct (21. November 2005)

Ich hab das auch nicht als zwangsweise Illegal abgestempelt  Hab nur gesagt, das es dadurch zu Problemen führen könnte


----------

